

WordPress loops: with_posts() is my way of dealing with them - fjallstrom
http://labs.earthpeople.se/2013/02/wordpress-loops-with_posts-is-my-way-of-dealing-with-them/
Clever? Looks handy to me.
======
eskapism
It's a nice approach indeed.

